# Question: How do you change movie files to gifs?



## disordered (Jan 30, 2005)

How do you do this?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*VirtualDub* and *advanced video editing* can convert AVI to GIF. Both are freeware and easy to use.


----------



## disordered (Jan 30, 2005)

With Virtual Dub, I still don't get how to do it...I have the .AVI filed loaded in but I can't find a button or anything that would turn it into a .gif file..:4-dontkno


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I haven't used either of these for converting to GIF, I just did a google search and read the reviews. After looking into it some more, you need to change the AVI into an image sequence and save it as a GIF. Doesn't VirtualDub have a Help file?

You might find this program easier - *Microsoft GIF Animator*


----------



## D_D (Feb 8, 2006)

Convert video to GIF animation by VidGIF


----------



## grizzly_uk (Jul 28, 2006)

In a similar topic where a user wanted to convert .swf to .avi I recommended WinAvi. Despite the name, this nifty little program actually converts many-to-many formats. 

For you, it is able to convert .AVI to .GIF

P.S. Don't underestimate download DOT com, it is a welcomed resource for small utility and conversion apps that shouldn't be overlooked. There will be plenty of similar programs, a lot of them with free license, to accomodate your needs.

Happy converting!


----------



## ARDILLA (Aug 21, 2006)

D_D said:


> Convert video to GIF animation by VidGIF



yes, not a bad program, i`ve been using it for some time.now there`s an updated version of it- you can preview video and set start and stop positions.


----------



## Speedle (Sep 13, 2006)

I can suggest video_avatar
It works easy and fast!!
Look what I did by this program!


----------



## xixiware (Sep 11, 2006)

there are many software which ripper video fomat to other fomat, eg,imtoo DVD ripper.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

Speedle said:


> I can suggest video_avatar
> It works easy and fast!!
> Look what I did by this program!


Hello)i agree with youray:
your avatar is cool)


----------



## wintersnow (Aug 30, 2007)

Hey this is a good thread I want to know the answer also.


----------

